# How are the SD DVRs now?



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

When the R15 came out it was blasted as "different" and for the flakey software. Is it now enough improved to be a viable option for the Series 2 Dtivo?

To start off, HD is not an option as I don't have line of sight. I have a Series 2 Samsung and a series 2 RCA, the Samsung is getting a bit flakey with freezes and reboots. I'm also noticing that it is incompatible with most of the features that DTV is now offering, such as Channel 1 and the interactive channels. I spoke to DTV and they would dropship me two SD-DVRs for the price of shipping. Can a person truly be happy with the r15/16?

I'm aware that my other option would be to replace the HD through Weaknees.

Thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I don't have any SD DVRs, so can't comment on that. But are you sure you don't have line-of-sight? The newer HD equipment only requires a relatively narrow line-of-sight to "see" the 99, 101 and 103ºW satellites. They're pretty close together in the sky. Check out the mapping tools at http://www.dishpointer.com to see for yourself. Also, see the link in my signature to use the sun/moon position to help you "see" where the satellite are located.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> I don't have any SD DVRs, so can't comment on that. But are you sure you don't have line-of-sight? The newer HD equipment only requires a relatively narrow line-of-sight to "see" the 99, 101 and 103ºW satellites. They're pretty close together in the sky. Check out the mapping tools at http://www.dishpointer.com to see for yourself. Also, see the link in my signature to use the sun/moon position to help you "see" where the satellite are located.


Yes I'm positive. When I signed up for HD Service, both the installer and supervisor tried to find a place where I could have line of sight. Neither could. My house is surrounded by mature trees. The dish is aimed through a narrow slot between two trees that allows me to see the 101 satellites, while blocking access to the HD satellites.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I used an R15 up until May this year and was pretty satisfied with it. It is definitely quick (compared to my R22), but doesn't have all the features that the R22 and HD receivers have (VOD, MRV).

There are also some "basic" features missing, such as 30 second skip (only 30 second slip is available) and Dual Live Buffers. Also, some bug fixes can be a little slow to show up. This is due to the R15 being developed by NDS and not DirecTV, so it is kinda like the ignored step-child.

Overall though, I was happy with the R15 for the 3+ years that I actively used it (I still have it hooked to a TV so I can watch old recordings off of it).

- Merg


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have had an R15 for 4 years and I like it.
So far I have not had any problems with it that are worth complaining about.
Once in awhile when I fast forward or go back it gets the gitters for a second or two before it moves on.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I have TWO R15-300's and I love them a lot more than the R22 (which is really an HR21 without being "recognized" by DirecTV as being HD).

The prioritizer rarely misses a recording. It has some nice features that the HD DVR's do not like supporting IR and RF remotes simultaneously and the ability to record the Sonic Tap music channels. It also has a built-in NTSC RF modulator so you can feed several TV's from just one R15.

Most of the goofy bells and whistles added by DirecTV to their own HD DVR's ("double play" which lets you flip flop between tuners, silly "posters" that clutter up the program guide with a tiny picture of the show's stars which you can barely make out, complex "advanced search" functions, etc.) are either rarely used by me or just plain annoying.

The ONLY TWO things the HD DVR's/R22 have that I miss on the R15 is the display of the "first air date" of each show in it's description and as mentioned earlier "30 second SKIP". But I've gotten pretty good at using fast foreward speed 3 and knowing just when to push "play" to jump over things.

I can live without the "first air date" because the R15 responds INSTANTLY when you press a button on the remote unlike the HR/R22 series which usually just sits there for 2 or more seconds while it makes up it's mind. It's so bad, DirecTV changed the item you have highlighted so it "blinks" when you select it just so you know the DVR got your command-but will obey it later.


----------



## MKAM (May 15, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> the R15 responds INSTANTLY when you press a button on the remote .


Instantly? That is my biggest complaint about the R15, that it doesn't respond instantly, most the times I have to look at the receiver to make sure the blue light is swirling to makes sure that it got the command from the remote usually it is a couple of seconds delay between the time I press a button and when the receiver actually changes the channel, etc. It's especially frustrating when using to FF through commercials and suddenly you have missed 4 or 5 minutes of a show you are watching and to rewind to get to the right place the FF again to get it to the right spot. The Directivo I had was the best at being reponsive to remote commands.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MKAM said:


> Instantly? That is my biggest complaint about the R15, that it doesn't respond instantly, most the times I have to look at the receiver to make sure the blue light is swirling to makes sure that it got the command from the remote usually it is a couple of seconds delay between the time I press a button and when the receiver actually changes the channel, etc. It's especially frustrating when using to FF through commercials and suddenly you have missed 4 or 5 minutes of a show you are watching and to rewind to get to the right place the FF again to get it to the right spot. The Directivo I had was the best at being reponsive to remote commands.


Mine responds Instantly also. Now my HD DVR is quite a different story for the lack of speed for sure.

Have you tried resetting the receiver ? Sometimes that makes a world of difference.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

Just so I have things straight. The difference between the 30 second skip and 30 second slip is that the skip just jumps over 30 seconds of programming, slip is a controlled fast forward that moves you forward at high speed for 30 seconds?

If so, I think I could live with that.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

crkeehn said:


> Just so I have things straight. The difference between the 30 second skip and 30 second slip is that the skip just jumps over 30 seconds of programming, slip is a controlled fast forward that moves you forward at high speed for 30 seconds?
> 
> If so, I think I could live with that.


Yes, you see the 30 seconds of content being slipped at a high FF speed.
30 second skip jumps over the content all together.

You can also press the button multiple times. The count will register on the right side of the progress bar. If you want to go forward 3 minutes press the button 6 times quickly.
Since most of the commercial times now are 5 minutes I usually FF at the 3 speed for 4 minutes of the progress bar, then drop to 1 and then press play when I see the program. When you do this the program goes back about 3 seconds or so and that is the usual reaction time from the time you see the program again until you press the play button.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Yes, you see the 30 seconds of content being slipped at a high FF speed.
> 30 second skip jumps over the content all together.


30 Slip moves at FF2x.

- Merg


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

I too, have been using a R15, for a number of years, and still use a R15-300. The unit has been a very reliable performer, and quite quick too.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

MKAM said:


> Instantly? That is my biggest complaint about the R15, that it doesn't respond instantly, most the times I have to look at the receiver to make sure the blue light is swirling to makes sure that it got the command from the remote usually it is a couple of seconds delay between the time I press a button and when the receiver actually changes the channel, etc.


What model R15 do you have? Is it a -100, -300, or -500?

(100 is RCA/Thomson, 300 is Philips/Magnavox, and 500 is Humax)

They all are different boxes (including the SIZE) and act differently.


----------



## MKAM (May 15, 2007)

I have 2 r15 -300's


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

I want to thank everyone for your assistance and advice. I have ordered two Plus DVRs which are being drop shipped to me. I guess I'll see what I get when the boxes arrive. I suspect they'll be reconditioned R15's.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

What kind of SD DVR's are they giving these days? R15's? Didn't they discontinue the R22?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

syphix said:


> What kind of SD DVR's are they giving these days? R15's? Didn't they discontinue the R22?


Yep. Typically R15 or R16. R16 is SWM-compatible.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

I would have loved R22's. That is one unit that puts lie to the DirecTV claim that all DVRs are created equal. The feature set is much deeper than the other SD DVRs.

Unfortunately, with my luck, i'm sure that I'll get the oldest piece of equipment in the warehouse. When the installer came out for my aborted HD install, he had an HR20 for the install.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

crkeehn said:


> I would have loved R22's. That is one unit that puts lie to the DirecTV claim that all DVRs are created equal. The feature set is much deeper than the other SD DVRs.
> 
> Unfortunately, with my luck, i'm sure that I'll get the oldest piece of equipment in the warehouse. When the installer came out for my aborted HD install, he had an HR20 for the install.


Let us know what they send you...


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

I received two reconditioned R15-100 dvrs. Both are up and running. It's taking a bit to get used to but so far seems to be cranking along recording what I have set. The Top Gear marathon is going to preload the hard drive with some programming to watch, I believe it runs 24 hours.


----------

